
Android chief says Google I/O will focus on devs, not new products - srathi
http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/13/sundar-pichai-interview-google-io/
======
tmzt
Nothing like waiting with baited breath until a keynote to find out what is
going to be announced, all that anticipation and then "disappointment" in the
popular tech press at how underwhelming the products discussed where.

But then this is Google we're talking about, that takes so much of their
marketing advice from Microsoft, and not Apple that actually not only knows
how to put on a show, but the put "butts in seats" for it.

On a side note, seems like Glass will be a niche product in the first
revision, then expand into the mass market as fashion-focused partners come on
board and problems like this one
([http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/abrash/latency-the-sine-
qua-n...](http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/abrash/latency-the-sine-qua-non-of-
ar-and-vr/)) are solved.

